

Ask HN: I'd love some feedback on my draft site (lickbit.com) - contactdick

It's quite conceptual at the moment but I'd appreciate some feedback and thoughts about what else it needs / is it viable. Thanks.
======
ColinWright
Surely "purchase of you" should be "purchase for you".

And it's in interesting idea, certainly, but I'm deeply reluctant to give
poeple my email address, let alone enter into an agreement with them to
transfer money, bitcoins or physical goods.

You might have trouble getting over that.

Clickable: <http://lickbit.com/>

~~~
contactdick
And yes, building up trust is a very difficult problem which may prove un-
solveable.

------
revorad
You need a bit more selling to convince people to put in their details. A
simple picture or video of how it works, with an FAQ would be nice.

~~~
contactdick
Thanks, I'll think of how i can put the order process into a video.

------
ForrestN
This seems like a really interesting project, definitely seems to address a
complication of using bitcoin. If you're still looking for feedback, let me
know. Got a lot of ideas.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2971477>

